# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Gobierno regional de Lima promueve encuentro de comunidades criadoras de vicuña

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Huacho, may. 15 (ANDINA).-* Representantes de las comunidades campesinas criadoras de vicuña asentadas en las provincias limeñas de Cajatambo y Huaura, se reunirán hoy y mañana a fin de intercambiar experiencias que permitan conservar el camélido sudamericano e incrementar la producción de su cotizada fibra.    
El I Encuentro Regional de Comunidades Campesina Criadoras de Vicuña en la Región Lima se realiza como parte del Proyecto de Conservación y Mejoramiento del Manejo de la Vicuña en las comunidades campesinas de Cochas, Manas y San Juan de Arinchay, de las provincias de Cajatambo y Huaura. 
La bióloga Rosario Alcántara Medrano, integrante de la Gerencia Regional de Recursos Naturales y Gestión del Medio Ambiente, afirmó que el objetivo del encuentro es promover la conservación de esa especie e incremento de la producción de fibra de vicuña, en las comunidades campesinas, consolidando su organización, producción y mejora de la calidad de la fibra. 
Además, se busca desarrollar los sistemas de producción del recurso, mediante la implementación de módulos de captura, esquila y acopio de la fibra, fortalecer las capacidades técnicas de la población comprendida en el ámbito del proyecto. 
También generar el desarrollo de capacidades en la población para el manejo adecuado de la vicuña, fortalecer las organizaciones comunales para la identificación y reconocimiento de las zonas de protección y disminución de la caza furtiva en las zonas altoandinas de las comunidades campesinas. 
Por su parte, el director de Promoción Agraria de la Dirección Regional de Agricultura, Wilmer Carrasco Sánchez, señaló que se busca conservar, preservar y proteger el recurso de la caza furtiva, con la participación decidida de las comunidades campesinas y de los gobiernos locales.
Adelantó que se realizarán capacitaciones para formar supervisores del manejo de esquila de fibra de la vicuña. 
En la víspera, se realizó un pasacalle de los comuneros de la sierra de Huaura junto con sus camélido, acompañados de la banda escolar del colegio Xammar. 
Hoy se llevará a cabo el encuentro en las instalaciones de la sede campestre del Club Tennis, de Huacho.  
Mañana se desarrollarán talleres sobre fortalecimiento de las organizaciones comunales para la identificación y reconocimiento de las zonas de protección, fortalecimiento de capacidades técnicas de la población en técnicas de producción sostenible y aplicación de metodologías educativas, cronograma de captura y esquila y la disminución de la caza furtiva en las zonas altoandinas.Temas similares: Artículo: Impulsarán cadena productiva del algodón nativo en encuentro regional en Lambayeque Artículo: Minag promueve alianzas con gobierno regional y municipios de Junín para ejecutar proyectos en el agro Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque promoverá recuperación de producción de miel de abeja Gobierno regional de Tacna impulsa siembra, crianza y producción de camarón en río Sama Ministro de Agricultura entrega S/. 6.18 millones a gobierno regional de Loreto

----------

